# Adding a GPS NAV System to your GTO.



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Has anyone here added one? I'm looking @ the Navman: iCN510 Pocket GPS, 3.5'' Color Touch Screen  for $300 from Outpost.com/Fry's.

Will this fit in the area in front of the shifter? Has anyone here put in a GPS system in their GTO yet? If so which model?

Thanks for your replies.

Last :seeya:


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I have an IPAQ 5400 with the Destinator GPS software. It works great and you can easily move it from car to car. I use a windshield mount to hold the IPAQ. If I am flying and getting a rental car, I always take it along. It is very easy to set up and use. Plus I still have all of the benefits of a PDA such as contact lists, e-mail, etc.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That's not a bad price!
I have a Garmin 2620, if it is not on the dash it has a hard time finding satellite signals. Is there a remote antenna available for that unit? Like jerhofer, I use the Garmin in my cars, the motorhome and on the motorcycle.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

05GTO said:


> That's not a bad price!
> I have a Garmin 2620, if it is not on the dash it has a hard time finding satellite signals. Is there a remote antenna available for that unit? Like jerhofer, I use the Garmin in my cars, the motorhome and on the motorcycle.


On my motorcycle, the IPAQ is difficult to read in bright sunlight as there is too much glare. Garmin's 276C was originally made for boats and has a transflextive screen which actually becomes brighter as light hits it. Plus, like you 2620, it is waterproof, while the IPAQ is not waterproof. I am thinking of getting a 276C for the bike.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

It has the jack for an external antenna but it does'nt come with one.

I think I'm going to pull the trigger & see how good/bad this unit actually is. 

Last :seeya:


----------



## Phantom blk in CT (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a Pioneer AVIC-N1, single din in dash Multi-media system installed along with a clarion sirius commander installed. The 6.5" retractable screen dose not hit the M6 however it is close so I do not advise opening the display while your hand is on the shifter. The install and fiberglass ran about 3$$$ bones. pix to come


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Delormme Street Atlas with GPS package around $129 and a Gateway laptop that fits right into the passenger's seat . It talks and takes voice commands. 
I really need to set up something like police cars have with the laptop mounted on the dash or something.


-Frank


----------

